

Takeaways from Mary Meeker’s report on Internet trends - SimplyUseless
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2015/05/28/6-key-takeaways-from-mary-meekers-must-read-report-on-internet-trends/

======
rmason
What grabbed me was slide 8 which showed the sectors of the economy from most
to least impacted by the Internet.

Consumers of course with 100% adoption was in first place. Lagging the field
by far there was government which the Internet has barely affected.

Wonder how we could make entrepreneurs creating the next consumer app that the
real opportunity for disruption is in the civic space? A place where the 'app
store' has yet to be even created.

